# Polaroid 42" LCD TLX-04240B no sound



## loghom (Oct 23, 2010)

Polaroid 42" LCD TLX-04240B TV
*This info was posted by someone else, but they had no pictures, so I tried the fix & it worked! The problem with it is the 3 screws are in the middle panel area, not the whole back of the tv. There's one big black screw in the middle & 2 on the bottom of the plastic panel. Then the metal panel underneath has 3 screws on the bottom. Take these out & then you can get at the dip switch.*
I have read everything I can find on the net about this problem for Polaroid TLX 04240b TVs (most, like mine, bought from Wal-Mart on Black Friday after Thanksgiving). I thought I was on a hot lead when I changed the 220uF 450v capacitor, but I still had the same problem. I saw a short post from somewhere on the FixYa web site (sometimes I can find it again and sometimes I have trouble locating it) that said someone flipped a tiny switch on their circuit board and the problem was gone. I did the same thing and my set has been working fine. They had said their set was on for over 8 hours two days in a row when they posted. The other night my daughter left our set on over night for 20 hours and the picture still was working great. If you look through the top of the set when the picture is on you can see some white light at several locations, when the screen goes blank the white lights go out and a red LED light can be seen. If you take off the plastic cover on the back (3 screws) and then take off the metal cover (3 screws) this red LED light is on the upper circuit board in the lower left corner. Just a little to the right of the LED light is a small switch block that has 4 tiny white switches. I turned my set off and took the bottom switch (#4 and had the letters BURN by it) to the right "ON" position, turned the set back on and, so far so good. PLEASE NOTE!!! I know almost nothing about how transistor circuits work. I have no idea what the switches do or what long term effect this might have on the set. The set was only good as a paper weight before so even if this only fixes the set for a short time it was at least worth a try for me. Does anyone know what those switches are supposed to be for?


----------

